# Best way to hook up loader hydraulics IH 685



## AndyM (Apr 10, 2014)

*?Best way to hook up loader hydraulics IH 685?*

Hello I just bought my first tractor a few days ago. It is a international 685 tractor with a loader. Right now the loader is working off the rear remotes. I have been reading on some forums trying to find a way to free up my rear remotes, and keep the loader on. I was wondering if anyone new the best way to go about this? I have read about power beyond blocks, and other things. I was wondering If there is a block/plate that I could buy that would work with my tractor. Also part numbers would be great. Thank you


----------

